# Worlds on now.



## screenman (29 Jan 2012)

http://www.sporza.be/cm/sporza/videozone/MG_live/1.815188


----------



## normgow (29 Jan 2012)

Also on www.sports-livez.com/channel/ch-3.php 

sometimes ch-6 or ch-7 is better.


----------



## VamP (30 Jan 2012)

Gutting Worlds for some of the GB squad juniors who were forced to pull out with food poisoning


----------

